# Cutting Walk-In Opening in Porcelain Cast Iron Tub



## MrCreosote (Jan 28, 2016)

*EDIT: Much confusion arose from my making it sound like I wanted to put a sealing door so baths could still be taken. I want to turn this tub into a walk-in "shower" since it is only used as a shower with a wall mount for the shower wand. The issue is when owner is on crutches and cannot step over the tub.*

Many approaches come to mind (abrasive/diamond disk and Sawzall) however the porcelain is "masonry" while the tub is "metal."

Not keen on grinding because managing the dust has issues - and while a Sawzall could make short work of the cast iron, I believe the porcelain would destroy the blade. (grind the porcelain off, then saw?)

NOTE: I know they make diamond blades for reinforced concrete but the ratio between masonry and metal is reversed with the tub.

Looking for suggestions.
Thanks in advance
Tom

*EDIT: Picture of the close quarters and tub being built in on 2.5 sides:*


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Hahahaha
Please tell us you are kidding


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

If you manage to pull this idea off:

1) please share with us a video of this thing NOT leaking

2) I have an above ground pool that I would love for you to turn into a walk in pool.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Diamond sawzall blade for iron will do that. They don't last long.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Why would you do this?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

You can’t be serious..... what a disaster, not to mention future issues.


Mike


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Having a walk in tub may seem like a novel idea, until you realize you have to sit in a cold tub until the water finally fills up, after a nice hot bath you have to wait for the water to completely drain… doing all of this with a cast iron tub is completely insane!


----------



## 623Carpenter (Oct 1, 2021)

Why not just remove the cast iron tub and replace it with a tub made to be a walk in?


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

623Carpenter said:


> Why not just remove the cast iron tub and replace it with a tub made to be a walk in?


I agree.

Cutting the opening in the tub seems like the _easy_ part. How about hinging the door, gasket, maintaining a water-tight seal, latching, etc.?


----------



## Crazy4paint (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm going to assume that this would only be used as a shower going forward? Although I agree that it is an unusual idea, I could see doing it if it makes it easier to step into and is strictly used as a shower going forward. There would be no need to hinge a door on it. Just leave about three inches of sidewall at the bottom and utilize a shower curtain.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

It's a thing. 
Buddy of mine did one for a client of his and so far. No call backs. Acrylic tub though. 

Don't know if he used this one or not.









CleanCut Bath Cut Out & Conversion, Walk-in Tubs | CleanCut


Cut a section of the existing bathtub and convert to a walk-in shower or accessible bath! Affordable tub conversion - Nationwide installation or DIY kits




cleancutbath.com





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd never do this. After cutting the tub and much halfassery, I predict this gets yanked and a real solution installed.

Prove me wrong.....


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I actually get this question a lot, since I work with disabled veterans. Many of them can't afford to do things the way "we" think they should be done. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

Maybe it is do-able!


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Willievkatz said:


> Maybe it is do-able!
> View attachment 521033


"Professional installation" that's the problem, I don't any professional bathtub cutters.


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

Never knew such a thing existed. That being said, no way I would install one. Seems like a future call back in the making. Good luck


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

MrCreosote, I'm intruiged--can you clarify the final intentions for your cut? Walk-in tub conversion? Shower? Something else?


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Lettusbee said:


> It's a thing.
> Buddy of mine did one for a client of his and so far. No call backs. Acrylic tub though.
> 
> Don't know if he used this one or not.
> ...


That is an interesting link. It looks like a great idea for someone on a budget that has medical needs. I wouldn't have a problem installing one for a customer as it looks like a nice, easy in and out job if it fits to the tub correctly.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

It reminds me of Kowboy's countertop and sink replacement business.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Never seen on in real life. Would like to see one after it's been in a year or two. 
There are definitely people out there who would consider this their ideal solution.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Learned something new today

I could see some older people needing it if they dont have the funds for a new tub to shower conversion

I can see cutting a cast iron tub though


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How about a medical equipment solution instead? Tub tansfer bench and a handheld shower. And grab bars, if necessary.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

That would be a big issue with older people. No grab bars near the opening while stepping over the sill. There would be a much larger area for a seat though.

With a tub transfer bench some people cant lift their legs over the edge of the tub


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

If you have the room, tub transfer benches are nice. Can be slick though. 
Even with a bench. Some patients simply can't get their legs/feet swung up and over into the tub.
Hand held showers are awesome. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCreosote (Jan 28, 2016)

LOL, I thought it was obvious: this is converting the tub to a walk in shower. One of those walk in tubs with a sealing door seems problematic. Who takes baths anymore these days anyway?

As far as replacing the tub, it is built into the walls on 2.5 sides (old depression built house with horrific building practices) and would be a major effort to change out. And IF that was done, moving one wall and turning the L-shaped floor plan into a smaller, rectangular one would be a highly desirable and would be done even though some additional work.

BUT this is a small 700 sq ft 1.5 bedroom, 1 bath home so that isn't going to happen - it's the only bathroom. World's Smallest Bathroom?


----------



## MrCreosote (Jan 28, 2016)

Lettusbee said:


> If you have the room, tub transfer benches are nice. Can be slick though.
> Even with a bench. Some patients simply can't get their legs/feet swung up and over into the tub.
> Hand held showers are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Have both problems here: no room and getting legs over the top of the tub _when on crutches_. But the walk in w/low sill solves all problems.


----------



## MrCreosote (Jan 28, 2016)

Windwash said:


> That is an interesting link. It looks like a great idea for someone on a budget that has medical needs. I wouldn't have a problem installing one for a customer as it looks like a nice, easy in and out job if it fits to the tub correctly.


That product is great idea if you have a uniform wall and a plastic tub. The Low Step is exactly what I'm shooting for. However it would never work in this case: A third of the tub is built into a wall recess, the toilet is right beside the exposed end of the tub, and the pedestal sink is beside what little side of the tub that is not built in - stepping into the tube is over a mere 18" of perimeter


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Step in shower could be done. If you use a diamond blade sawzall, expect to clean up the edge with a diamond blade on an angle grinder.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Step in shower could be done. If you use a diamond blade sawzall, expect to clean up the edge with a diamond blade on an angle grinder.


No need to worry about edge
Check out the videos


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe a few cast iron blades with the recip saw, or a 6" grinding wheel. What would be the plan to finish the opening?

This sounds like it has potential for liability, and the opening is too far from the wall to install a safety grab bar.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

A floor to ceiling pole could be an option. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

From what he said, there is no grab bar required, but the suggestion of a stripper pole seems interesting......


----------



## MrCreosote (Jan 28, 2016)

There really isn't any room for a pole. I suppose one could be squeezed in at the corner of the tub between the toilet, but that would make cleaning around the toilet even more difficult - and it's challenging already. 

NOTE: since I'm talking about cutting the tub, there actually might be enough flat top tub surface at the corner to drill a hole for a pole that went _through the tub. _That would actually be very effective. I don't think the pole bottom would have to be anchored, a good ceiling anchor and a neat fit through the cast iron hole at the bottom would be sufficient. 

The pedestal sink has a heavy, wide, 1950's top which is also robustly bolted to the wall so it is an excellent "rail" to use when entering and exiting. The toilet tank and the window right above the side of the tub area are also within reach when putting first leg out when exiting. (The only place you could put a safety bar would be right under the window but the sill overhangs and can be grabbed between thumb and fingers.)

But it did make me think that a strap of sorts hanging from ceiling like in a subway could work. I don't think I've ever seen that sort associated with a bathroom application. But in this case is unnecessary.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

MrCreosote said:


> But it did make me think that a strap of sorts hanging from ceiling like in a subway could work. I don't think I've ever seen that sort associated with a bathroom application. But in this case is unnecessary.


if they lose their balance the strap will move too far away once they grab it and they are not strong enough to hold themselves up by the strap
I once spoke to a handicap accessible engineer? consultant? and she said they need something sturdy to balance themselves since most elderly people dont have much hand or arm strength


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

Will there not be a big gap to fill or cover between the inside and outside wall of the tub once it’s cut?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Take a look at the videos very helpful


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

I see now. I wasn’t paying attention lol


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Whoever came up with the idea seems to have thought it through, may not be the most attractive thing but it would solve a problem. Not sure about the removable door though.


----------



## ABco (Aug 24, 2021)

Interesting idea. Ive broken and cut up quite a lot of cast iron in my life. To me this seems like the kind of project that might be a fun thing to try for yourself or a friend, but experimenting with a clients bathtub maybe not...but you're not asking for business advice. 
Hopefully you know most of this already, but here's my thoughts; You'd be better off considering the porcelain enameling not like masonry and more like glass, which is basically what it is. Any kind of reciprocating cut on that tub will produce unpredictable cracking/flaking of the enameling. Id try to use a diamond grinder wheel or bit like for tile, and probably tape over the enameling with blue tape to help keep the chipping down. You'll prob have to finish your cut edge with something like the product WilleKatz linked to , there's no way you'll be able to cut it and have anything that can be left showing or exposed to water afterwards. Just deal with the dust by wet cutting with a spray mister or a bucket with a small hole drilled in it. 
Id definitely be curious to know where you land with this.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I think a sawzall with the right blade is the way to make the cut. Drill the corners. Forget angle grinders, way too much dust and mess.


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

Mr Creosote, the people demand to know how you resolve this! I'm waiting in eager anticipation!


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Your Sawzall blade is going to chip that porcelain all to heck, but then maybe I was using the wrong blades.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Until you watch the videos you will not understand that the finish of the cut area does not make a difference, the part that goes in the cutout overlaps the tub by an inch or 2. There is no need to do anything with the cut

the quick video, more on youtube from other suppliers

sizing-how-to


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Maybe a handheld bandsaw. Much less likely to destroy the glazing than a sawzall. Much more work though. You’ll have to clear out the middle with extra cuts to make clearance for the saw.

Then perhaps a big grinder with a cutoff wheel for the horizontal cut.


----------

